# New fishy!!!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

This is my new fishy. He's not here yet. I got him on aquabid from bettaafinity (she's super nice). She said he was the youngest of the new batch so I get to watch him grow up. I'm not sure what I'll name him and I'm struggling with a place to put him. Lol! I'm gonna have NO kitchen counter space left.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful guy.  And I was totally amused by the mention of the lack of counter space. I couldn't fit another one in there if I tried! @[email protected]


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hehe. I guess we don't really need all that counter space.  I'm in the process of rearranging my whole kitchen right now. I didn't know how many double appliances I had until I started digging in the back of cabinets. Who needs three crockpots? When I get done I'll have a much more streamlined kitchen and my boy will be living in a 6 gallon eclipse in a corner that I only used to store MORE appliances I don't use. :/

And my husband sent me this in regards to a new fish:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's his home so far. It's kinda sparse but the wisteria should fill in a lot. The anubias that's shoved through his cave hole will be tied to the driftwood once it sinks and I'm able to fill the left side with it. I wasn't thinking ahead. I shoulda sunk it yesterday.










And since I was in the kitchen taking pics and you guys never get to see him....
Huey the lil puffer!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

beautiful betta, and really cute puffer!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooooo I love your lil puff!!

Also your betta is breathtaking lol


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW he is stunning. I love him.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw this guy on aquabid and I went :shock: I am so glad you got him!! He is so beautiful and unique!! Good luck with the hubby


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice boy! Very unique.
The first name that popped in my head was Gunther.
Can't wait to see more pics of him.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

OMG I love Huey! And that betta looks gorgeous. I was wondering what your husband's reaction would be! lol


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, hes really pretty!!!! He kind of reminds me of Aegir a little bit


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He does kinda look like Aegir. I just went and looked at your pics of him and his tank. Great job! The tank looks so peaceful and he's adorable poking out of the rocks. Hehe. Fish butt.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha, yea, he likes to explore everything, hes a cool dude.

Good luck with your gorgeous guy! :-D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, I scrapped the driftwood idea. I forgot that piece has funky white stuff on it and I just don't wanna deal with it. Lol. But I got some columns today. I think it's done! Now where is he!? 

I'm going to seed his filter with a handful of ceramic rings from my 16 gallon filter once he's here.

Now I wanna give him a greek name to go with his decor.









Diagonal view. I tried to tie the two columns together but it was a no-go. I need silicone I guess. For now they're stacked and leaning in the corner.









A hidey place. For hidin'!









A teeny anubias. It's darling. I stole it from Huey because it gets lost in his tank all the time.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty! BTW the anubias you sent me is a monster! Its doing so well in Poe's tank. The baby didn't make it  I think it got sucked into my filter or something because I haven't seen it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's pretty much why I sent it to you. Lol! It was a travelling anubias. No matter where I put it I'd find it in the filter. This one isn't really a baby, it's one of those dwarf anubias.
Your anubias' parent is still alive and kicking in Tango's tank. I got it at aquariumplants.com I think.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry for taking this off topic but how do you get baby plants from the parent? I'd like to get some more Anubias off my big one.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I cut the rhizome in half if I remember right. The really little baby came from a leaf that created it's own root. I just found it in the tank.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He's pretty, and you have a cool aquarium for him! The greenery is very nice. 
Achilles is a cool greek name that means handsome. 
That cat picture is so funny, it reminds me of my cat when she freaks out.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I like Achilles. Hmmm. I'll have to run all these past my husband again. I just went out and checked my mailbox (cause my mailman is an IDIOT) just in case. No mail yet!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No fishy today. Mail has come and gone.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Awww. =[


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahaaa!!! You gave in! He's gorgeous, can't wait to see him in his new home!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I totally caved. Steve wants me to call him Zulu, for Z, meaning the last fish in the alphabet.... or the house. 

He's coming on Tuesday, so his tank will have some time to settle in. I was going to try and cycle it but I have SO much strong filter media from my 16 that I'm not too concerned. I was also considering stealing the biowheel from Huey as their tank's the same size. Not sure.


----------

